# How old is this forgecraft knife I picked up?



## edteach (Apr 19, 2021)

I almost got this free at an estate sale. It's construction is old so I am thinking 30s or 40s


----------



## Slim278 (Apr 19, 2021)

This may be of interest. 
History on Forgecraft knives; please educate me | Kitchen Knife Forums


----------



## whirlwynds (Apr 19, 2021)

I think circa 1960s


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2021)

FWIW it's a boning knife, and cleaned up a bit it's a fine one. I keep one in my deer camp kit and another in the kitchen. 

No collector value.


----------



## stringer (Apr 19, 2021)

+1 to @daveb 

I've rehabbed and rehandled a couple of dozen of them over the last several years. They make great practice projects and the end result is a utility knife that a non-knife nut isn't totally intimidated by. I have kept a few and gifted the rest to friends and family and coworkers.


----------

